# Fly fishing kayak



## StPeteFlyGuy (Apr 27, 2021)

Cheek out the Feelfree Lure if you haven’t already. I’ve had two and both were great. I’m 6’1 210 lbs and it was a super stable platform.


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

I use a pro angler 14, so not terribly familiar with those ones. What I will say is a pop up leaf bag/garbage can is great for a stripping basket. If you can find the type with a zipper compartment in the bottom, they make adding a gallon bag with sand easier.


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

another to check out Nucanoe frontier 12, very stable, have been using one for years now.


----------



## kayakpicker (Apr 1, 2021)

Per my sig, I fish out of a WS Radar 135. It's 1.5' longer than the Recon, 4" narrower and interestingly 5lbs lighter. It's insanely stable, great seat, very comfortable, solid storage and again - easy to stand in. The Recon looks like it has less "stuff" on the fwd deck than my boat, which is good. To overcome these potential line catch points, carry less stuff and minimize line snags, I bring a towel, wet it down and lay it out ahead of me. Works pretty well.

BUT, compared to my other boats (WS Pamlico, Pamlico tandem, Tsunami 16) the Radar is a barge to paddle in current, against the wind and has little to no glide which means your hands are on the paddle a lot. Being shorter and wider, I'd imagine the Recon (or any boat of those dimensions) is going to be even less efficient. I'm getting old, so that matters.

If you're going for pedal or TM power that lack of efficiency won't be an issue. But, if you're going be be paddle-powered and are going to fish on a lot of water that's open, has strong current/tides, lots of wind, then you might want to go with something longer and as narrow as you can comfortably stand in.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I had/have a couple of the above (PA, feel free, etc). Not really good for fly. If you have to have a kayak, think diablo. Kind of a PIA to paddle fast, but, way better for stand and fish. I would get a paddle board if I were you.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Here's a vote for Native Watercraft 14.5 from a former owner. Almost a cat hull design, so stable and the length spans the waves.


----------



## freemanfella (Dec 1, 2020)

I've got a Bote Rover paddleboard w/o the motor. I usually don't paddle it but pole it with a shortened down 12' pole. It has a lot of hull slap but works pretty good fishing in saltwater ponds. It has a grab bar and a stripping basket fits on the front deck perfectly.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Use to fish out of a hobie 16' fisherman pedal with one inflatable outrigger. Nobissue standing and fly casting. Put the outrigger on left side as right hand caster. Trick is to uae the large tire carrier as they are heavy boats. Would not consider near gators.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

freemanfella said:


> I've got a Bote Rover paddleboard w/o the motor. I usually don't paddle it but pole it with a shortened down 12' pole. It has a lot of hull slap but works pretty good fishing in saltwater ponds. It has a grab bar and a stripping basket fits on the front deck perfectly.


You should add the motor! 😎


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I have owned and fly fished from a kayak (Diablo), SUP (Cayo), and a canoe (Wenonah Fisherman).

The canoe is by far the best fly platform as well as adding versatility the others don't have.

My only question would be what sort of environment would you be paddling in...wind and current pose different challenges for what you may be paddling.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Definitely agree that canoe is best. I use a kayak paddle for my canoe. You can also carry a short pole if you like. Also lots of canoes are light. My favorite in Maine when not using the cc.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

7WT said:


> Definitely agree that canoe is best. I use a kayak paddle for my canoe. You can also carry a short pole if you like. Also lots of canoes are light. My favorite in Maine when not using the cc.


I find it a bit more challenging to stand in canoes.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Look at Jackson Mayfly. Designed for fly fishing.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I fished out of a Widerness Systems Tarpon 120 for 12 years, not easy to stand up, so I just casted sitting. This March I finally made the switch to a Hobie Outback, this boat is super stable, easy to stand on and best of all you can reverse instantly to pull the yak away from a mangrove when hooked up! I give a strong endorsement to the Hobie Outback and its pedal drive.


----------



## john1234 (Jun 8, 2014)

Jackson Coosa HD is nice.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

backcast said:


> Look at Jackson Mayfly. Designed for fly fishing.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> I had/have a couple of the above (PA, feel free, etc). Not really good for fly. If you have to have a kayak, think diablo. Kind of a PIA to paddle fast, but, way better for stand and fish. I would get a paddle board if I were you.


Agreed. Diablos are perfect for fly fishing.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Not sure if it’s on your radar, but check out the SKANU. It’s a little heavy, IMO, but a damn good fly fishing platform. Super stable and lots of room you can actually move around on.


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

freemanfella said:


> I've got a Bote Rover paddleboard w/o the motor. I usually don't paddle it but pole it with a shortened down 12' pole. It has a lot of hull slap but works pretty good fishing in saltwater ponds. It has a grab bar and a stripping basket fits on the front deck perfectly.








... From paddles to pedals to Mercs ... Now We're Talkin' ! ...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The Fin said:


> I find it a bit more challenging to stand in canoes.


Then, you haven't tried in the right canoe. Some are narrow for speed and agility...some are wider for stability...just depends.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

8w8n8 said:


> ... From paddles to pedals to Mercs ... Now We're Talkin' ! ...


No. Just...No.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Mayfly is a nice boat, big problem with it is it’s size and weight and the fact that you have to paddle it. The Hobie pedal system is superior because it leaves your hands free to cast and handle line while maneuvering you boat in place. You can’t do that with a paddle kayak. I have fished a paddle kayak a long time and after fishing my new Hobie it’s not even close, the pedal is the way to go.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

*Loogie, How shallow can you run while using the pedals? I know that you can tuck the fins up tight to the hull.*


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

A good option, if you can find an old model (no longer produced), Native Ultimate 12. They are light 44 pounds w/o seat, add 4 pounds with the seat. Easy to paddle, and very easy to stand in,,, no objects on the deck to shag lines.
I have NU12, SUP, and Wenonah Vagabong Solo Canoe... Canoe is my favorite, very light 38 pounds, but way to sketchy for stand up fly fishing.. I do stand and spin fish but it will throw you in the water in a hurry if you're not careful. The Native is better for stand=up fly fishing. 


If you are going to paddle, or pole, a great option is the Live Water Sports L2 Fish.. it's classified as an SUP, not that heavy 55 pounds, paddles well, and has completely flat deck for easy Stand Up Fly Fishing. Add a Cooler to use as seat, and used as a dry box for your stuff.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Not familiar with the ones mentioned but I predominantly fly fish off a Ascend 133x. It’s stable enough for me to push pole, paddle and fly fish off a 35 yeti which is nice when sight fishing. The bucket style cockpit kinda acts like a big stripping basket. The built in rod holders are great for fly rods and a push pole. At 125lbs it’s heavy, not easy to paddle and a PIA to spin due to catamaran style hull. But for me, the stability and tracking benefits while poling outweigh the cons.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Loogie said:


> Mayfly is a nice boat, big problem with it is it’s size and weight and the fact that you have to paddle it. The Hobie pedal system is superior because it leaves your hands free to cast and handle line while maneuvering you boat in place. You can’t do that with a paddle kayak. I have fished a paddle kayak a long time and after fishing my new Hobie it’s not even close, the pedal is the way to go.


You can’t fish a pedal drive a lot of the places I go. Also, having them in causes unnecessary clutter for flyline to tangle around.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

If you are fishing shallow, look for something without much rocker. I had an old canoe with a mini tunnel, okay probably just molded around a 6” pipe to give a shape to the bottom for rigidity that was nice. 12x38. But most canoes are too tippy. I am old so ymmv. I didn’t like the canoe around wakes to and from my fishing area.

I bought my wife a Hobie Lynx last year, I “borrow” it regularly, light and a joy to fish from unless I am shallow over oysters, then I take an old jackson. Hull is noisy.

I cast sitting or kneeling most of the time. Unless it is completely calm, setting a hook or fighting a larger fish while standing usually results in a splash or emergency sit  I take a heavy construction trash bag and strip onto that. I can stand and paddle SUP style, but throw in some wind, chop and a long cast and bad things happen.


----------



## cbTX (Oct 5, 2017)

I’ve fly fished out of Diablos, Nucanoes, and an ocean kayak ultra 4.3. Stayed away from pedal drives due to shallow water constraints. Found the Nucanoe the best platform. When fishing I paddled standing up. When ready to cast I set one end of the paddle quietly down on a seadek pad at the front of the kayak and the other into a little clip on my belt. Worked great, kind of miss those days.


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

Looks like we've got a good pedal vs paddle debate starting! I used to fish a Heritage redfish 14 (paddle) and loved the speed and fact I could get just about anywhere. However, standing was not an option. Could still flyfish seated or get out and wade. I used a wet towel across my lap to avoid snags.

I moved to the PA14 in 2018 and haven't looked back. It's super stable and very comfortable for distance between spots or holding in a spot hands free. I usually get to a spot, pull the drive out, and put my stripping basket where the drive was. I then pole and cast standing the majority of the time. I find I can get the fins to work still in 1.5 ft of water. You can short stroke/flutter in less. If I know I'm staying there and not crossing a bar, I pull them. Biggest downside is weight- it's now a trailer kayak since it weighs a ton and I don't clean/snatch hundreds of pounds any more to car top!

While I do spin fish out of it as well, I keep the rigging pretty clean- no finder, etc to avoid the clutter and hassle.


----------



## bigbassin123 (Dec 14, 2020)

One thing to clarify when looking at the pedal vs paddle debate is what extent you’re fly fishing and what type of fly fishing you’re doing.

With conventional gear, pedals are superior hands down (unless fishing rivers). I don’t think anyone would debate that.

While fly fishing, if you’re taking relatively close shots (under 45’), I still think pedals are the way to go. You should be able to control the line well enough to not tangle in the pedals while covering water and remaining at the ready with the rod.

If you’re consistently going past 45’, you’ll spend the whole day untangling line if you try to pedal with the line ready.

As mentioned above, I do think canoes are easier to fly fish out of if weather conditions are right. We’d fish 2 guys out of one without much issue. Only downside is they are much more susceptible to the wind in my experience. Also, while I’ve never tipped one standing and fishing, they are certainly less stable than fishing kayaks and I see how an individual that’s out of shape could have a hard time keeping their balance.


----------



## bone1fish (May 8, 2016)

I have a Nucanoe Flint. Its excellent for me- needed to be light and the ability to stand. I fly fish, throw a net, artificals etc. They also can hold trolling motors, engines, pedal power. Nucanoe has a few models that may work better for your particular needs.


----------



## cbTX (Oct 5, 2017)

bigbassin123 said:


> One thing to clarify when looking at the pedal vs paddle debate is what extent you’re fly fishing and what type of fly fishing you’re doing.
> 
> With conventional gear, pedals are superior hands down (unless fishing rivers). I don’t think anyone would debate that.
> 
> ...


Agreed with the pedals if you’re blind casting, but sight fishing I’d always stand if possible.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Lots of good suggestions on here, I'll add another. 

I goofed around with several Wilderness Systems, a Diablo, and a Native before going with a Nucanoe Pursuit. If I had to get a kayak again, I'd get the Pursuit again, hands down.

Paddles like a dream, very very stable and dead silent. I'd usually pole myself in it the paddle across channels, etc. 

Like other said, a canoe is best, and the Pursuit combines a lot of those positive characteristics while still being a true self-bailing kayak. 

Even better, the rear is designed as a transom so you can pop an electric motor on there, making it really versatile.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

The Fin said:


> *Loogie, How shallow can you run while using the pedals? I know that you can tuck the fins up tight to the hull.*


The Hobie drafts about 4 inches with the paddles retracted, (if you push either pedal all the way toward they are flat with the hull. Also if you run into obstacles, the Hobie Fins kick back and reset . I would say you need about 12 inches of water to use the fins. Off Course I carry a paddle in case I need to traverse a very flat or shallow water. Also pretty easy to remove the fins when you don’t want them. I have found that I pretty much have access to everywhere I fished my tarpon 120 around Ding Darling, which is where most of my yanking occurs. I only weigh 148lbs. 
one huge advantage is reverse, you can reverse those fins in a second, boat is super maneuverable.

If you have logs or brush to cross over it’s easy to tuck the fins with forward momentum. 

I strip line in between my legs in front of the pedals, never had an issue w tangles so far sitting. When standing I strip line on the seat as a casting bucket.

My experience so far is the Outback is far superior to any paddle kayak out there, cause you can do both with it, hand paddle or pedal system.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Snakesurf said:


>


If a Mayfly blows your skirt up you'll have to find a used one. They are no longer making them


----------



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

ibefisherman said:


> another to check out Nucanoe frontier 12, very stable, have been using one for years now.


Looking at that and the unlimited. Both look like good options


----------



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

crboggs said:


> I have owned and fly fished from a kayak (Diablo), SUP (Cayo), and a canoe (Wenonah Fisherman).
> 
> The canoe is by far the best fly platform as well as adding versatility the others don't have.
> 
> My only question would be what sort of environment would you be paddling in...wind and current pose different challenges for what you may be paddling.


Down river and saltwater creeks and grass flats mainly. Looking for something to fly fish but also hold a toddler with be for a lazy river day


----------



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

Snakesurf said:


>


Looks like they discontinued it. But like the looks


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm selling my Rackham SUP if you're interested. 

The Kaku Voodoo is a nice kayak for fly fishing.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Tyroper said:


> Down river and saltwater creeks and grass flats mainly. Looking for something to fly fish but also hold a toddler with be for a lazy river day


Canoe.

I have taken my wife and my daughter at times on days when I am not fishing. Hard to beat the versatility.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

My thoughts on a kayak for fly fishing is that if it is the $1000+ range then just get a aluminum john boat and small motor. You are going to get there anyway so at least you will build some experience with actual boating. The cost may be a little over a $1000 but it will be better than a $3000 kayak. I have kayaks and have fly fished from them, it is a pure hassle. My cheap little Raso P140 beats the hell out of them for fly fishing. If you get a good cat style hull on a kayak it will be stable enough to stand up but I would not spend over $500 because you are defeating the reason for getting one anyway; cheap.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

I have an old Native Ultimate 14.5 - I use it to travel to places that I can wade. If the water is too deep for that, I'll fish out of it, but I hate fly fishing out of a kayak - the wind and tide effects, tangles, etc drive me nuts. If I add another boat, it will either be something like one of the fishing paddleboards, or a small, light boat like a gheenoe or jon boat.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

crboggs said:


> I have owned and fly fished from a kayak (Diablo), SUP (Cayo), and a canoe (Wenonah Fisherman).
> 
> The canoe is by far the best fly platform as well as adding versatility the others don't have.
> 
> My only question would be what sort of environment would you be paddling in...wind and current pose different challenges for what you may be paddling.


I agree on the canoe. have a Mohawk for 26+ years. Lightest, fastest and most stable fishing machine I've ever been on. I don't canoe as much anymore but if you could find an old one (used to be made in longwood, FL) its golden. I also own a Native Ultimate Kayak and really like that too. Fast, stable and cool looking with a very stable catamaran type design. More recently I did a NMZ trip in a friends Weonah (might of goofed on the spelling) it is some type of kevlar and was very very light and maneuverable for a big canoe.


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

I have an outlaw. I have tried fly/sight fishing out of it a few times. It’s a bit much for an 8 weight and myself, I haven’t figured out how to not spook fish while switching from paddle to fly . It is Stable enough to stand . I weigh 240 and it does rock a bit. With a spin rod I can fish standing and get it done. It’s slow at paddling and in any wake or wind it’s tougher. I do like that there are no hatches on the outlaw. I have yet to bilge any water from it. It stays dry and buoyant. I paddled and camped Pearl bay Chickee,hells bay, lard can. I also went out the front of flamingo pretty far. Stayed dry, was a PITA fighting the current to get back to the ramp.


----------



## Cford (10 mo ago)

Tyroper said:


> Looking for feedback on perception outlaw vs wilderness systems recon. Looking for a yak that’s easy to stand and fish.


I have a Nu Canoe Frontier 12 I can stand and fly cast in 2 foot chop and I’m 60 years old highly recommend this kayak for fly fishing extremely stable I did a lot of testing before buying mine and is more than pleased they even have fly rod holders you can buy from the factory


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Cford said:


> I have a Nu Canoe Frontier 12 I can stand and fly cast in 2 foot chop and I’m 60 years old highly recommend this kayak for fly fishing extremely stable I did a lot of testing before buying mine and is more than pleased they even have fly rod holders you can buy from the factory


Im 36 and don’t think I could stand on my BT skiff in true 2 footers and cast…


----------



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

Backflow said:


> I have an outlaw. I have tried fly/sight fishing out of it a few times. It’s a bit much for an 8 weight and myself, I haven’t figured out how to not spook fish while switching from paddle to fly . It is Stable enough to stand . I weigh 240 and it does rock a bit. With a spin rod I can fish standing and get it done. It’s slow at paddling and in any wake or wind it’s tougher. I do like that there are no hatches on the outlaw. I have yet to bilge any water from it. It stays dry and buoyant. I paddled and camped Pearl bay Chickee,hells bay, lard can. I also went out the front of flamingo pretty far. Stayed dry, was a PITA fighting the current to get back to the ramp.


Thanks for the feedback on the outlaw. I really like the layout but everyone says it sucks to paddle. Leaning more towards the nucanoe flint I think.


----------



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

Cford said:


> I have a Nu Canoe Frontier 12 I can stand and fly cast in 2 foot chop and I’m 60 years old highly recommend this kayak for fly fishing extremely stable I did a lot of testing before buying mine and is more than pleased they even have fly rod holders you can buy from the factory


Do you paddle or motor your F12?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Im 36 and don’t think I could stand on my BT skiff in true 2 footers and cast…


My skiff would be rocking and rolling in true 2 foot chop.


----------



## Cfury189 (Sep 25, 2020)

Tyroper said:


> Looking for feedback on perception outlaw vs wilderness systems recon. Looking for a yak that’s easy to stand and fish.


Don’t know about these, but I’ve been using a Jackson Mayfly for three years. Great stability, seating, storage and port/starboard storage for two fly rods.


----------



## Eric-C (Aug 1, 2020)

They don’t make it anymore but the Jackson Mayfly has a clean deck with nothing for your line to get snagged on. I loved mine, only complaint was the deck sagged a tiny bit where your feet stood and some water would pool up there.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I had a Jackson Cuda and wasn’t too impressed. Been without a kayak for several years now and have used an Old Town Traveler canoe. Stable but heavy to lug around and haul. Just yesterday ordered an Advanced Elements StraitEdge Angler Pro Inflatable Kayak after hearing and reading good reviews. It will be here in a couple of days. I’m planning to take it on my flats boat at times to venture into water my boat won’t get to in addition to using it in FW. I’ll be able to throw it in my Jeep without needing a rack or trailer which will be a bonus since I’m often towing a boat.


----------



## bharm07 (6 mo ago)

backcast said:


> Look at Jackson Mayfly. Designed for fly fishing.


I second the mayfly. Had a Jackson Kilroy for a long time but not good in the salt because the lake of scup holes. Jackson makes a great product.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2012)

If anyone in FL is looking for a Jackson Mayfly, I got one brand new but realized for the ultra skinny fishing I did a paddleboard was a little easier. I haven't gotten around to listing it but would be happy to sell it.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Got my kayak a couple days ago. I had it on the water for an hour yesterday and I really like it so far. 38.5" beam so it is not TIPPY! Much better for me than my hard hull Jackson.


----------

